# Campsites Devon, Cornwall, Stratford upon Avon



## emental (May 15, 2008)

Looking at heading down to Cornwall/Devon for 2 wks in Aug. We live in York so a bit of a treck and we have only had a motorhome since last August. Not been too far since buying it, tended to explore Yorkshire.

Some people have told us the roads are a nightmare in Devon/Cornwall for motorhomes - narrow/windey etc so thats putting us off a bit. Our motorhome is 6.6m, so not too excessive can anyone offer us some reassurance and recommend campsites on coastal location, with easy access, must take dogs, have hardstanding and facilities to entertain our 7 year old. Outdoor pool would be nice but don't want to go to an over commercialised site - is this possible?

Also looking to break up journey down staying around Strattford upon Avon for a couple of nights so nice site around here would be good.

thanks


----------



## 106661 (Aug 24, 2007)

Helo Emental

The Gunvenna site (Gunvenna) I recommended on the earlier Cornwall thread yesterday I think meets most of your criteria. It has a pool (though indoor), but its by no means an over commercialised site. Our kids are 1 and 5 and the elder one loved the site, plenty kids to make friends with and a nice little playground. This site is near Padstow which is great for surfing etc, and also near Rock, which is where all the millionaires take their holidays, very posh! But handy to catch the ferry to Padstow from. It's also only 5 miles or so from Wadebridge, from where its easy to get up to Newquay, across to Bodmin or St Austell, and so on. Roads in Cornwall are definitely narrow but we were fine in our 6.9m Eura Mobil, just take your time and be careful.

We live in Newcastle so needed to break our trip up too. The sites we used that you may want to take a look at are Briarfields in Cheltenham, a nice little park literally 2 mins from the M5, which we found perfect for a 1 night stop over on the way down, Briar Fields, and on the way back, the C&CC site at Winchcombe, near Tewkesbury, which is about 10 mins from the M5 and is absolutely beautiful, one of the loveliest site's we've been to, definitely somewhere we want to go back to for more then just a stopover, Winchcombe. We actually travelled to York from here and it was a 3 hour journey without a stop, nice and easy.

Hope this helps, any Qs just ask. Cheers, Graeme


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-311963.html#311963

and don't miss CC Godrevy for dogs.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry about the lanes - if the locals can get down there in their delivery vans (and tractors). you can in the MH  . Be a bit wary, though, of width limit signs - if they have "except for access" it's there to stop trucks going down there. If there isn't an "except for access" it probably means the road's not wide enough! I tend to conveniently ignore the "except for access" width restriction signs, because I need access down the road :roll: .


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have not long been back from Devon & Cornwall, had a really nice time.

Some roads can be tight but we managed to get round, you just need to more cautious but you'll be fine.

We stopped at a few sites on the way round, the cc site at Hillhead was nice, pool club and play ground also handy for the Bus.

Hendra in Newquay was expensive and rowdy although they allow dogs at a price. We had a little trouble finding campsites and beaches that allowed dogs but we had not done any planning.

If you are a member of the caravan club have a look at their Rally centre, you may be able to get an some off their Holiday rallies and it could save you money, when we booked on Hendra we had paid £20 and the cc had a rally on the same site and they had paid £8.


----------



## emental (May 15, 2008)

Hi to you all,

Thanks for the advice and recommendations on sites will do some digging.

Will definitely check out the stopovers you recommended Graeme.

Also, interesting about the CC Rallies. We are members although have only just got into the swing of things so didn't realise about the difference in costs for staying over on the same campsite!

thanks again


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cannot help with sites too much because I tend to go for the quieter ones with not many facilities. Dunno which area you are heading for in the west country but once you have made your mind up and if you do not tow a car my advice is buy an OS 1:50,000 map of the area and use this to plan your days out. If you stick to the major routes, the red A roads and the major orange B roads you should be able to manage fine.

If you go to a site near Hayle, watch your step in the dunes (towans) in warm sunny weather, several dogs and a boy have been bitten by adders this year. Whilst not lethal, a bite does need medical treatment and can ruin a holiday.

peedee


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there,
I have not been to this site yet but it's been highly recommended by lots of people we know. It's a CL about 6 miles from Stratford. Look at www.meonview.co.uk.
Helen.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

north devon, south devon, cornwall in august ? 
n/devon will cost a arm and a leg if you can find a site 
south devon the same 
have a look around north cornwall the bude /widemouth bay area 
also have a look at these sites 
here
here
here
here
chapter


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi we live down y're theres plenty of room for everyone on the roads there are nice nice sites in Devon and Cornwall, but be aware that in July and August alot of sites only accept minimum of 1 week bookings, we know as we have been trying to get away locally and this is what we are finding , 

cheers Russ


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi we got back from D%C 2 weeks ago. would highly recomend Tollgate Farm Caravan & Camping Park 
Budnick Hill
Perranporth 
Cornwall (West) 
TR6 0AD 
Tel: 01872 572130 
Pitches: 106 £5 per person plus 3 for leccy
more or less at the enterance to Haven hols perran sands site (steer clear) also to break your jorney about 3 mls from m/w is the Riverside Caravan Park George Inn 
The George Inn
Cambridge
Gloucester 
Gloucestershire 
GL2 7AL 
Tel: 01453 890270 £13 per night
this is a v/n site to spend a night or 2 on the way down and back up.
you can find reveiws on both sites 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/ or on the sites database on here
terry


----------

